

Ruby's Queue class and ordered processing - wlll
http://willj.net/2011/11/22/rubys-queue-class-and-ordered-processing/

======
caiusdurling
Always interesting to see how someone else solves a problem, and reaches into
the ruby stdlib for a couple of tools as well.

